# raw eggs



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

just wonderin if any1 else but me still has these, i no thers the risk of samilella etc. but eggs and milk with a scoop of choclate whey is so nice and such a quick meal and 60g protien


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 6 every morning


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RAW EGGS ARE SH*T FOR PROTEIN !

Read the various threads but bottom line is you only get HALF the nutritional value per egg when eaten raw.


----------

